# Thanks



## Marky Mark (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Darin for the forum and I will do my best not to post any pictures, but I can talk about my trapping adventures??

Also thanks getting rid of the houser.

Look close and you can see the tail of a muskrat swimming by. Not the best picture since it was taken at 1:30 am.


----------



## Darin (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes your advertures are ok. 

Well, He got rid of himself. I wasn't the one with the problem with spamming.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for cleaning house Darin. I'm glad you found a place for them all when you created the Treehouse.
Now that things have settled down and there is no more childish rivalry or need to "bounce", certain riff raff, we can get down to enjoying the "original", home of the chainsaw and the people that use them.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 27, 2005)

:sword: :stupid: Hey Gypo why no pick up the phone lastnight. I wanted to confrence you and Dennis but you ignored us. You missed some good laughs. I got plenty of pics from today. Stay tuned.


----------

